# Don't post your phone number on a public forum



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Been seeing a lot of people posting their actual phone numbers on various threads here, more and more in the last few days. These forum boards are public spaces, it's a pretty a pretty dumdum thing to do, ya'll should stop it.

Need a good laugh? Check out what happened to these people who posted their numbers on public boards:

http://textastrophe.com/post/59504810564/the-reptile-rescuer


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

That website is AWESOME. I was cruising it for a long time and came upon this gem


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

mistersprinkles said:


> That website is AWESOME. I was cruising it for a long time and came upon this gem


Ya I got stuck in there for like 45 minutes laughing my head off...


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Epic! Now I know what to do with the phone numbers of those "no shows" and lowballers


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks for the lolz!
I always ask people to take down their phone numbers, and they usually get pissed off with me. if they want their number to be in the public domain...!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

teemee said:


> thanks for the lolz!
> I always ask people to take down their phone numbers, and they usually get pissed off with me. if they want their number to be in the public domain...!


You should have edit it out and say contact the user via pm. Not only are you protecting the user, but you also stop people from posting great deal with contact numbers of "the phone numbers of those "no shows" and lowballers"."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Damn near pissed myself lmao!

This is hilarious!


----------

